# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Katamah

## hey_mon

So we are thinking a week in Treasure Beach to start our vacation next year and were looking at this property.  Any input from some seasoned Treasure Beach goers?  Have been doing the Jamaica vacay for thirty some odd years now and keep putting this off, not sure why, but are looking to book the first week of Feb here.  Starting a three week vacation chilling in Treasure Beach sounds like a plan.  Airport to Treasure Beach rates?  How long a ride/how many Red Stripes does it take to get here?  Any input is always appreciated.  :Cool:

----------


## Crossjamaicatours

> So we are thinking a week in Treasure Beach to start our vacation next year and were looking at this property.  Any input from some seasoned Treasure Beach goers?  Have been doing the Jamaica vacay for thirty some odd years now and keep putting this off, not sure why, but are looking to book the first week of Feb here.  Starting a three week vacation chilling in Treasure Beach sounds like a plan.  Airport to Treasure Beach rates?  How long a ride/how many Red Stripes does it take to get here?  Any input is always appreciated.


Cross Jamaica Tours can take you from Montego Bay Airport to Treasure Beach for Usd 120. It is about one hour and 45 minutes driving ...  As many red stripes you need....

----------


## Jim-Donna

Crossjamaicatours...that is a great rate!

----------


## Crossjamaicatours

> Crossjamaicatours...that is a great rate!


Yes it is. We always try our best to give customers the best rate we can and meet their requests. Customers satisfaction is our goal.  We are reliable, professional and with long experience in transfer and taxi services.

----------


## hey_mon

> Crossjamaicatours...that is a great rate!


Coming from you two this endorsement carries some weight!!!  I was hoping you would chime in here as I see from your posts you two are regulars in Treasure Beach.  I understand ATMs are non-existent....any other info you could share would be great.  We are staying at Katamah, but honestly don't plan on prepping our own food, other than coffee in the a.m.  It is our vacation, and that means kitchens are off limits!!!!!  We share the responsibility at home and sentiment on vacation!  Must visit restaurants, things to do....etc all hints and info will be greatly appreciated.  We wil be there for a week and then head to Negril for two weeks fter so am looking forward to starting off on the right foot, or beach, chillin like a villain!

----------


## rjonsun

There are enough restaurants to keep you happy for breakfast and dinner, some with a great sunset view.  Try Dawns (Smurf's) for breakfast.  We rarely go out to eat at home (2 or 3 times a year) but eat every meal out while traveling.
Regards,
Bob

----------


## hey_mon

> There are enough restaurants to keep you happy for breakfast and dinner, some with a great sunset view.  Try Dawns (Smurf's) for breakfast.  We rarely go out to eat at home (2 or 3 times a year) but eat every meal out while traveling.
> Regards,
> Bob


Thx Bob, we are much the same here.  Dinners out are an event, but vacation a necessity!!  Have heard a few people chime in on Smurfs!! Will have to pop in and give it a try, and breackie and dinner are the only two we really need to source out, but that being said who has the best soups in Treasure Beach???  Best patties????  That is our lunch staple.

----------


## OAngie

Very interested in Katamah  but see no rates on the website

----------


## Chrispy

Jake's has the best soup. Frenchman's next best. but don't go there hungry. we had most of our meals taken care of but would love to restaurant hop there next time. not as much street food as negril but Likkle Diamond in Billy's and Diner's delight? across from Frenchman's bar has really good box meal type meals.  Strikey T's looked good and had plenty of business while we were there. we also went to a breakfast smoothie bar type place

----------


## Jim-Donna

Miss Millie cooks our breakfast and dinner........YUM...and I feel like a QUEEN for a week..............

.
Jim always helping~

----------


## TAH

> Jake's has the best soup. Frenchman's next best. but don't go there hungry. we had most of our meals taken care of but would love to restaurant hop there next time. not as much street food as negril but Likkle Diamond in Billy's and Diner's delight? across from Frenchman's bar has really good box meal type meals.  Strikey T's looked good and had plenty of business while we were there. we also went to a breakfast smoothie bar type place


Don't eat at Frenchmans Reef. I'm not going into details, but don't eat there. Just don't.

----------

